# My Griz G0715P



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

nice review on assembly,hope you like the way it performs…


----------



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

Good review Jamie, looks like you bought yourself a nice piece of machinery. Good luck with it and be safe.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

It should be a great saw for the money and you should get many years of great use out of it…
I have an older Grizzly Hybird saw the GO478…got it about 6 years ago and it has worked flawlessly. Very satisfied with it. Perfect for what I do with it.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Congrats on your new toy ! 
How much did you tip the UPS driver ?


----------



## Mark828 (Feb 13, 2013)

Glad to hear it all went well, I think I've decided on this saw when I have the available space. Nice to hear good things about the saw, furthermore seals the deal. Enjoy!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Jamie, I have that same saw and have really enjoyed it. Put something better than the stock blade on it (I use Freud Diablos). Can't comment on the guard problem as mine has never been on my saw. I'll bet Grizz will send you a new one at no charge if you want one.


----------



## crashn (Aug 26, 2011)

Great saw, I love mine. I did notice that after about 10 hours of use, I had to tighten the drive belt, it had stretched a bit on initial use and i started to get blade bog down. Tightening the belt fixed that (along with an aftermarket blade) and now I have not had a single issue after that.


----------



## JamieInIndy (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks for the comments and encouragement everyone. I've had a couple weekends with the saw and am thoroughly enjoying it. Hard to believe how many hours go by so fast wishing the day would never end. Just finished my out feed table and pretty happy with the results, but more happy with the saw. Never had or used a table saw before so I guess I might be easily impressed. Could have gone for the cheaper version but decided if I were to skimp I'll do it else where, got to have a good saw! The only issue I've had with it was the belt not staying tight. Solved this today with a .55 cent star washer from Home Depot. The cap screw was as tight as I could get it but the motor bracket would slide when I raised and lowered the blade. Imagine the frustration of tightening the belt every time the blade is adjusted. Called Grizzly today the tech named "Hayes" suggested the star washer. Seems to have solved it. Btw, I've called the tech line four times with various questions and this was the second time I spoke with Hayes, he's friendly and very knowledgeable about the product. Hope you get him if you ever need to call the tech line.

Glad to hear that folks out here are enjoying their Grizzly's. I almost got a Steel City or Craftsmen version of SC, but the Grizzly just seemed to get better reviews AND ALOT CHEAPER. I also called Grizzly before I bought to ask about issues that I read and Hayes put my mind at ease. He didn't try to "sell me", he's just a straight shooter. All the issues were addressed and when I got the saw everything work as he said it would. I also read great things about their customer service and that was important to me on something like this, so I needed that confidence. So far so good! Glad I came across Lumberjock too! What a great group of folks. Thanks again for the encouragement and suggestions! gfadvm I'll be looking into those Diablos soon. Have a couple for the miter and do like them.


----------



## elingeniero (Aug 16, 2012)

When I ordered my Grizzly bandsaw, I had a couple of burly friends on hand to unload (didn't spring for the liftgate option). Turns out the UPS driver had a liftgate, and he hauled the pallet all the way into the garage. I tipped him $10.


----------



## robdem (Apr 7, 2011)

Jamie have the same saw bought summer of 2011. I think the saw is great I'am just a hobbyist use the saw couple times a week have used saw to cut up 2 and 3 inch thick maple and walnut with a 24 tooth blade . The saw cuts everything I can throw at it. Dust collection is pretty good have to clean out bottom of saw every once in a while very easy to do .


----------



## Carl_Spangler (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for your comments.

Got a question: Does this Griz have a 'soft start' motor?

thanks
JohnG


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Enjoy


----------



## crashn (Aug 26, 2011)

Carl,
No, full speed instantly.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

TS envy. I have had my eye on that one for a long time.


----------



## HiMyNameIsRyon (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks for the thorough review. I've been researching table saws for a couple of months to figure out what I want to buy for my first saw. I think this is the saw I've settled on, and it sounds like it will be a good purchase from the sound of the recent reviews.


----------



## MakeItRight (Aug 9, 2013)

Great review!! loved the end comment…  It's been a few months now, how is this baby performing? I have been drooling on Grizzly's catalog for a while now..


----------



## JamieInIndy (Mar 11, 2013)

MakeItRight…Well things are going well. Thanks for asking. Sorry for the late reply as I was hoping to post some more photos of the saw with the built in router table and out feed table. But I just haven't gotten around to taking the pictures but I owed you a reply. I've been playing with it for months and just love it. You have to understand that it's my first table saw but for a first time table saw I think most would agree that it's a better than average saw to start with. I'm just loving it. Last weekend I started making my first cabinets and I'm thrilled. The only thing is I sometimes wish I could cut more than 32" to the right of the blade. So I have to use a straight edge and my circular saw to cut down sheets of plywood. Btw, the out feed table it a must. Cant have a saw like that and expect someone to catch for you. The out feed table makes for a decent work bench too. Still using the stock blade and am happy with it at the moment. One thing I'm trying to figure out is the stick-on ruler that comes with. It's dead on under 6 inches, but if I move the fence out say to 27" it's off by 1/16 to 3/16, doesn't make sense. Maybe the riving knife is not in line with the blade? So I've been physically measuring the distance with my tape before I cut. I don't have dust control attached but the cabinet really traps most of the dust. I get a little on the floor but most is in the cabinet.

One thing that I'm really liking is the built-in router table. I bought a Triton 3 1/4 HP from Mark Sommerfeld (Google him or YouTube). If you haven't heard of him he really has taught me a lot about using the router and making cabinets. I only got into this to save money as I can't afford 30K for a new kitchen (and I like making stuff anyway). He has some great techniques and also sells his own router table and tons of router bits that he brands. He has some of the best teaching videos out there. So I've bought his tongue and groove set, miter door bit, raised panel and angle making kit. After finding him on YouTube that's when I decided that I needed a table saw and router. And off I went using his techniques.

After making my first cabinet I'm now understanding the need for a planer. So that may be my next purchase.

I think that's all I have to report for now. I'll post pictures of the saw as it is today when I can get to it. For now, I'm thirsty .


----------



## JamieInIndy (Mar 11, 2013)

Thought I'd might add that I found the issue with the accuracy with the stick-on ruler. As it turns out the ruler is not accurate. After comparing with two different tape measures, the stick-on ruler after about 2 inches becomes inaccurate. An inch is not an inch - actually shorter. So as you increase the width of the cut the margin becomes increasingly larger. When you get out to 30 inches it's off by 3/16, so the actual cut would turn out to be 30 3/16 inches. Time to buy a new ruler.

Sometimes you forget things you wish were different with the saw so I'll mention a few that come to mind that I wish were different:

First the little clear plastic window that you view the ruler through I wish was closer to the ruler, it's about 1/8 inch off the surface from it. I wish it were adjustable to be almost touching it. As it is right now, as you hover over it you will need to sway your head back and forth to ensure you're directly over the mark. This makes me think I'll never get away from measuring from the fence to the blade and doing a practice cut. Next…

I've noticed that if I pause during a cut the blade will burn into the wood to the right of the blade. So last weekend I discovered that the riving knife was a little fatter on the right side of the blade which puts tension on the blade. If I don't pause, no problem. Just something I have to be aware of.

Lastly, the fence, I've noticed that when I pass a long board through I see a small gap at the center of the fence and the wood. I'd say 1/64 or slightly more. Not a big deal, doesn't seem to affect results. Just mentioning it.


----------



## woodrangler (Sep 3, 2012)

JamieInIndy. I appreciate your review and follow up comments.

What router table did you go with for your G0715P? Did you get the iron extension from Grizzly (T10222) or the aluminum table from Sommerfeld Tools? I am rather curious how a router would mount under a solid generic table. I have a collection of Craftsman and Porter Cable routers I would mount under the table. I'm a bit leery of an aluminum table for rigidity over time and corrosion mounted up against iron. Alternatively, the added weight of an iron table looks like it would make the table saw unstable.

I'm about to buy the G0715P and would likely to get an extension table. I'd like to hear your comments as well as from others.


----------



## JamieInIndy (Mar 11, 2013)

Woodrangler, I ended up making my own built in one out of 3/4 maple ply using a Woodpecker mounting plate. Also made a pretty decent fence like Steve Marin's http://lumberjocks.com/Stevinmarin/blog/28912. Although I'm fairly happy with my table, the next time I start making cabinets I intend to buy the T10222. My table is off by 1/16 approx from front to back which makes for some unevenness with longer runs. So I'm hoping the cast iron is the way to go. Also I'm not real crazy about the Woodpecker mounting plate. It's ok, I would be little more comfortable with it if gravity wasn't the only thing holding it down. I see that the T10222 is 84lbs which I can understand might make you think twice about stability. When I called Grizzly about it awhile back they said it fit the table although I didn't ask about if it was too much weight. Also I do remember asking if T10222 replaced the right cast iron "wing". I don't think I got a good answer on that. The G0715P has three cast iron table pieces that bolt together, looking at the picture online it appears that the T10222 would replace the right one. If it does replace it I don't think it would be unstable at all. The kit does show that it comes with an extra leg which I'm guessing would address your concern.
I also asked about the generic mounting and the tech didnt think I'd have any problems. From the pictures I saw it looked like it would work just fine with my Triton. If you end up buying the T10222, I'd like to know what you think. Good luck!


----------



## woodrangler (Sep 3, 2012)

JamieInIndy. I thought I'd post back. Got the G0715P along with the D2058A Shop Fox mobile base. I don't regret it at all. I bought an extra pair of swivel casters intending to use them to put under home built legs for the router table. I wound up replacing the stationary casters to facilitate moving the saw. If I did it over, I would have dispensed with the floor stops as well. This thing isn't going anywhere! The only disappointment I have is that I had a new Freud thin kerf blade that was waiting on a new table saw to be mounted on. Seems as though Griz doesn't offer a thin kerf riving/splitting knife. I didn't think about that aspect when I bought the blade. Oh well. I'll use it in my circular saw.

I went ahead and bought an iron router table extension from Peachtree ( http://www.ptreeusa.com/routerTables.htm ) since it had a hole for a lift kit. Looking at the pictures of the T10222, I wasn't thrilled with how the router would mount. Looked like a mess to mount and then keep aligned, not to mention brackets that looked marginal. The drawback with the Peachtree table on the G0715P is that the holes don't align up for mounting it to the rails. I haven't got the table mounted yet. It's waiting on me to drill holes! Their router table comes with a phenolic plate. That wasn't real clear in their description

Also went ahead and bought a Jessum RoutR Lift II. It's going to do the job I'm looking for.

Thanks again for your review and thoughts.


----------



## JamieInIndy (Mar 11, 2013)

Woodrangler. Glad to hear that you made the purchase and that it's living up to expectation! You might find that the riving knife is a little wider than even a standard blade. I mentioned above that it creates some torque on the front on the blade. This can cause issues with burn marks caused by the blade especially if you pause during the cut. Hopefully yours isnt like that.

Sounds like you found a nice router table and a cheaper one than the grizzly mentioned in the previous post. Once you get it mounted I think you will really appreciate the solidness of the G0715P as you push wood through the router. I don't know how folks can put up with some of these lightweight tables on the market, seems that the table would be moving constantly as you shape wood. Once you screw down the outriggers (as they call them) on your mobile base, that thing will stay put and allow you to put a lot of pressure against the fence and that saw will not budge!

Thanks for the followup. Now you gave me something to think about as I need to make a decision for a router table. Good luck with saw. The fun starts now.


----------



## TomInIndy (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi Jamie,
I read your review of the Grizzly G0715P TableSaw. 
I am in the process of buying a new TS. I have been looking at the G0715P.
It is nice to hear that someone living so close ( I live on the east side) has one and is happy with it.
I looked at all 17 of the reviews on LJ's for the G0715P. There were only 3 that were less than 4 out of 5 stars. 
Has there been anything that has changed your opinion of the saw since your Review.

Thanks
Tom


----------



## JamieInIndy (Mar 11, 2013)

Tom, it's a keeper. Keep in mind that this is my first saw, so if I had experienced a nicer saw I might be less enthusiastic about this one. I've had this one for a year and a half now and have used it a fair amount AND I'm still happy! Worth it! I built cabinets for the laundry room and itching to get to the kitchen cabinets. It worked great. Sometimes I wish I had more than 30 inches right of the blade to handle larger sheets. You'll definitely need to build an out-feed table. I attached mine with hinges to the back so it would hideaway when I'm not using the saw and prop it up with a roller stand when in use. One thing that I'm going to try next is use it without the riving knife. It's thicker than a standard saw blade which puts pressure between itself and the fence as your wood passes through. Consequently, this can put pressure on the side of the saw blade and burns your wood if you slow down or pause while cutting. Keep in mind that the riving knife is a safety feature and removing it can cause your wood to be thrown back at you at high speed or even draw your hand into the blade if the fence and blade are not in alignment. Might watch some safety videos regarding fence alignment if you don't understand how serious that can be. It's critical that your fence is in perfect alignment with the saw blade.

The bottom line for me is it's a great saw for my current needs. Hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## JamieInIndy (Mar 11, 2013)

Tom, here's an update. After doing a little more analysis I determined that the blade was not plumb with the miter slot. The back side of the blade was inboard by 1/64 of an inch. This is what caused the pressure previously described. When I assembled the saw I did calibrate the blade at the 45/90 degree marks. I remember checking that it was in parallel with the miter slot, so either it moved over time or I did not do a good job of checking. For adjustments, there is an access panel in the back to get the trunnions bolts in the back, the front side is a little more awkward as you have to go in through side access panel. The riving knife was NOT a factor and remains attached.


----------



## TomInIndy (Dec 22, 2011)

Jamie,

Makes one wonder if that is an inherent "problem" with the 715P. I saw a review here about the G0715P that this same thing showed up after some use. Here is a link to the review http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/3811 . 
I was talking to a tech at Grizzly on Thursday Or Friday, Told him I was looking at the 715 as my first "real" TS. 
I have a ShopSmith and the TS feature on that machine is (how do I say poop while still being nice) very frustrating. Every time you take it off or change height you have to realign it.
I also have an OLD Delta Homecraft 8" benchtop model, without a miter gauge and no fence. 
Told him I was wanting a "Forever" saw. Also told him I was a hobby woodworker doing a little of this and a little of that. He suggested that I consider the G1023RL instead of the G0715P.
Now I am totally confused, was between the Grizzly G0715P and the SteelCity 35990C. Both priced about the same, now the person @ Grizzly suggests the G1023RL (an additional $400-500).

Keep me/us posted about the alignment issue.

thanks
tom


----------



## JamieInIndy (Mar 11, 2013)

Tom,

If I had 240V pre-run I would go for the G1023RL. My G0715P doesn't have the issue as the link you posted above. I don't think I have a problem saw, just needed adjustment. When setting up the saw it will likely need adjustment, and the assembly instructions walk you through it. I read several reviews before buying this saw and a few folks seemed to have some bad luck. I went with Grizzly and am very happy I did. I liked the fact that Grizzly had several warehouses, they've been around for a long time, and good customer service. That gave me more confidence this company would be responsive and be around if I needed parts down the road. I would buy this saw again. This is my "forever saw".

Jamie


----------

